# Jura or Miele or KRUPS super-automatic?



## triathlete

I started my love of coffee with an Aeropress and now about to make a big leap and investment into a super-automatic.

I have scoured this forum and others for what to look for in a super-automatic and I am now down to three machines... ,



> Jura


, Ena 9, or ,


> Miele


, CM6100, or ,


> KRUPS


, EA850B, anyone able to help me go from three to one or points to consider to help differentiate?

Miele is my preference based on what looks like an easier and cheaper machine to service.


----------



## Shot

My convenience machine is a Delonghi ESAM 4320. It is a joy to use, very easy to clean and customise. Bit cheaper as well as CoOp has it on sale at the moment.


----------



## espressotechno

Juar for build quality & availability in UK for parts & servicing.


----------



## triathlete

Thanks, will take a look...only concern is build quality of Delonghi and quality of the grinder? Any views on quality of the grinder?


----------



## triathlete

Thanks espressotechno, reason I'm leaning to Miele is that you can remove the brew unit yourself and clean it therefore assume better than an 'automatic clean' and you can't open Jura machine yourself? Any views on whether or not this is an issue?


----------



## Glenn

I'd also recommend Jura from that list

I know of more Jura service agents that the others too


----------



## Glenn

Have you also considered the Sage Barista Express?

http://www.sageappliances.co.uk/the-barista-express.html


----------



## triathlete

Glenn said:


> Have you also considered the Sage Barista Express?
> 
> http://www.sageappliances.co.uk/the-barista-express.html


Glenn, I have but discounted it cause always suspicious of goods endorsed by celebrities and hadn't seen greatest reviews. Also wasn't sure about grinder quality as couldn't find much info about Sage.

May I ask why you suggest this machine? You have now really made my head hurt with all the options to consider


----------



## cracker666

The sage isnt a bad machine which can produce good shots but at a price.

Spares availability for was the reason why I didnt go for one.

But had 3 test drives.

In the end I went the Gaggia Classic route. Best decision.


----------



## Glenn

In NZ/Australia they are not celebrity endorsed and are marketed as Breville - also slightly cheaper with no relational branding

They give you more flexibility about the drink types you can make and although it does a lot of the work for you it is still more flexible than a pure bean-to-cup machine

They now have good availability of parts and also some places (like Lakeland) are offering lifetime warranties (but check before buying)

Most retailers offer 1 or 2 years


----------



## triathlete

I now have my, Jura Ena 9,...anyone want advice or comment fire away! Still trying to work out best settings for each product. Won't be throwing away my, Aeropress, just yet, actually never!!! Thanks to



> espressotechno


 I have found cheaper cleaning tablets!


----------



## Mr.Sun

One vote to Miele. Better built and reliable after-sales service. A Miele unit is working in my kitchen merely over 7 years now. It never fails to serve coffee.


----------

